# Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?



## Higgins (11. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Schwimmteich ca. 16 x 14 m. Der tiefe (1,80m) Schwimmbereich ist ca. 8 x 5 m groß. Dreiseitig herumlaufend ist eine ca. 60 cm tiefe Pflanzzone, abgegrenzt von auf die Folie (Vliesunterlage) vermauerte "Sitzkante" ca. 50 cm unter Wasser aus Betondielen (sieht aus wie Holz) und Feldsteinen.












Diese Kante ist leider nur ca. 10 cm höher als der Kiesbereich, was dazu führt, dass aus dem Pflanzstreifen Blätter und aller möglicher Dreck in den Tiefwasserbereich gelangen.

Ich haben einen kompletten zweiten Pflanzteich (5 x 5 m, 1,50 tief mit Kies gefüllt - im Bild links neben dem großen Teich). Zwischen beiden Teichen läuft über eine Pumpe das Wasser über einen Bachlauf in den großen Teich und per Schwerkraft wieder in den Kiesteich zurück.

Nun möchten wir als Abgrenzung zum Schwimmbereich eine Mauer in den Teich bauen - wir dachten an so etwas wie Pflanzsteine mit Kies gefüllt auf eine Kiesunterlage. Die Mauer soll bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen und ist natürlich nicht zum Betreten, aber hält das, wenn man dreilagig versetzt mauert? Dahinter kommt auch Kies, so dass sie nicht einfach nach außen kippen kann.

Was meint Ihr?

Eine alternative wäre das weitgehende Verbannen der Pflanzen in den kleinen Kiesteich und eine neue Ufergestaltung mit Ufermatte o.ä....

So wie es momentan ist, verdreckt der Teich sehr und wir kommen vor lauter Pflanzenrückschnitt und Mulmsaugen kaum noch zum Schwimmen.... :-(

Danke im voraus!


----------



## buzzi (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe auch einen umlaufenden Streifen mit Pflanzen um meinen Schwimmbereich, etwas schmaler wie deiner. Manchmal denke ich auch, ohne Pflanzen wäre es bestimmt weniger Mulm, wenn z.B. die __ Schnecken nicht dort wären und ihre Notdurft verrichten...
Doch scheint es dem Mulm egal zu sein, er bildet sich bei mir überall -  vor allem im Flachbereich auf den glatten Steinen bildet sich einiges wenn die Sonne scheint. Das sind wohl Schmieralgen, die lassen sich fast nicht verhindernn nur eindämmen.
Mir war die natürliche Umgebung wichtig, in einem Naturpool ohne Pflanzen wird es sicher weniger Mulm geben, doch da ist auch ein entsprechender Aufwand an Filter und Reinigung nötig. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, den Filterteich zu verbessern, wie siehts dort mit dem Bewuchs aus? Viele Unterwasserpflanzen - weniger Nährstoffe im Wasser - weniger Mulm...
Ich denke, eine Mauer wird da nicht den erhofften Erfolg bringen. Eher die Pflanzenmenge im Filterteich erhöhen und evtl. dafür im Schwimmbereich reduzieren damit sich die Filterarbeit in den Filterteich verlagert wo sie eigentlich hingehört 
So, jetzt können die Experten aus dem Forum noch ihren Senf dazugeben 

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?*

Hallo Higgins,

komischer Name 

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis  
Wie sieht den dein Filtertechnik aus ?
Skimmer, was für einer? Bodenabsaugung? Dein Filterteich wird wie mit Wasser versorgt? Vorfilterung? Wieviel  Liter Wasser werden da gepumpt? Gibt es eine Kreisströmung?

LG René

Achso da war ja noch eine Frage 


> Nun möchten wir als Abgrenzung zum Schwimmbereich eine Mauer in den Teich bauen - wir dachten an so etwas wie Pflanzsteine mit Kies gefüllt auf eine Kiesunterlage. Die Mauer soll bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen und ist natürlich nicht zum Betreten, aber hält das, wenn man dreilagig versetzt mauert? Dahinter kommt auch Kies, so dass sie nicht einfach nach außen kippen kann.



Wie sieht denn da der Untergrund aus? Halbwegs in Wage bzw evtl. ein Fundament unter der Folie?
Bei den meisten Pflanzsteinen gefällt mir die sehr raue Oberfläche nicht und unbeabsichtigte Berührungen beim Schwimmen können unschönen Schrammen hinterlassen. Wie hoch müßte den die Mauer ausfallen?
Und wenn Mauer wie stellst du dir eine Durchströmung des Pflanzbereichs vor? Den sonst endsteht da schnell eine unschöne Gammelecke mit viel Platz für ein Nährstofreservoir welches letztendlich die Algen erfreut.


----------



## Higgins (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für Euer Willkommen und Eure Antworten!

*Buzzi*, das hab ich auch schon überlegt: radikale Pflanzenreduktion....

Der Kiesteich ist bis 20 cm unter Wasseroberfläche mit Kies gefüllt und hauptsächlich mit __ Schilf bewachsen. Ganz unten liegt ein Dränagerohr über das das Wasser in einen Pumpenschacht fließt, aus dem eine Aquamax 8000 das Wasser über einen Bachlauf in den großen Teich pumpt. Dem Einlauf des Bachlaufs liegt diagonal und in Hauptwindrichtung ein Skimmer gegenüber, durch den der Teich sozusagen überfließt und das Wasser durch die Bürsten von Großschmutz gereinigt wieder im Kiesteich landet.

Weitere Filtertechnik habe ich nicht. Bürsten und 1,50 m dicke Kiesschicht.... Einen Bodenablauf hätte ich heute gern, damals aber vergessen.

*Troll- René*, Du hast recht, das mit der Durchströmung hab ich nicht bedacht. 
Wollte die Mauer bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche bauen. Wasseraustausch sozusagen überschwappend. Gammelecke....na klar! Herrje, man denkt immer nur an die Hälfte....

Ich dachte an die glatten Steine, nicht die halbrunden - wegen der Schrammen. Der Untergrund ist gerade, Sand. Die 15-20 cm Kies, die nun da liegen, wollte ich wegnehmen und dann die Steine auf Vlies stellen - vielleicht nur verschrauben und mit Kies füllen.

Die Pflanzen müssen auf jeden Fall radikal reduziert werden. Auf der einen Seite wuchert dieses fiese Schneide-Schilf - ganz tolle Wahl für einen Schwimmteich. Die Ufer sind komplett mit diesen schwarzen Böschungsmatte (mit Kies gefüllt) belegt. Das wollte ich dort wegnehmen - samt Schneidegras und eine grüne Ufermatte hinlegen - oder gibt es da Alternativen? Ich las auch was von Folie mit Zement bestrichen und Kies draufgeklebt?

Wie habt Ihr Eure Ufer gestaltet?

Ich wollte den Winter abwarten und hoffe, der Teich friert zu, dann fällt nicht soviel rein...

Ganz lieben Dank erstmal und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## buzzi (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?*

Hallo Higgins,

der Kiesfilter allein wird keine Nährstoffe verbrauchen. Also müssen das die Pflanzen machen. Wenn du die Pflanzen aus dem Schwimmbereich haben willst, müssen sie dann woanders wachsen können. Sonst wird die Sache nur noch schlimmer, Nährstoffe sind ja vorhanden, sonst würde das nicht so wuchern. Und wenn ich sehe, wie mein Reg-Bereich wächst... kommt da einiges an Biomasse zusammen, bei fehlenden Pflanzen in Form von Algen. Ich ernte 2-3 mal im Jahr mit dem Rechen meine Unterwasserflora und habe bis auf ein paar Fadenalgen am Rand und den erwähnten Schmieralgen im Hochsommer keine Probleme und immer glasklares Wasser bis in 2m Tiefe. Was ist eigentlich Schneide-__ Schilf? Ist das richtiges oder heißt das nur so . Weil Schilf ist nur in sehr großen Teichen sinnvoll, da es zu sehr wuchert. Ich habe schon mit meinen paar __ Rohrkolben genug zu tun, die wollen auch immer gleich den ganzen Teich für sich. Da hilft nur radikal entfernen, nicht zimperlich sein.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich umbauen - Mauer im Teich?*



buzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Higgins,
> 
> der Kiesfilter allein wird keine Nährstoffe verbrauchen. Also müssen das die Pflanzen machen. .............



mahlzeit 

das ist nicht korreckt !

auch in unbepflanzten Kiesfiltern kann sehr wohl Nitrifizierung und sogar Denitrifiziereung ablaufen

mfG


----------

